
Canada bans Soylent meal replacement over nutrition claims - ourmandave
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-41753732
======
equalunique
Seems awfully hypocritical. At least Soylent doesn't cause diarrhea, unlike
Huel[0], which continues to be produced in Canada. [0]
[https://huel.com/](https://huel.com/)

------
boomskats
Good discussion on this from a couple of days ago here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15537843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15537843)

